# IBOOK G4 : point d'interrogation au démarrage



## yasbou (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un IBOOK G4 qui ne fonctionne plus très bien. Les symptomes sont les suivants :
il plante sur n'importe quelle application, le curseur se bloque et impossible de forcer à quitter les appli, donc j'appuie assez longtemps sur la touche marche/arrêt et lorsque je le redémarre, j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote. Il a eu se genre d'incident plusieurs fois de suite pendant plussiers jours et depuis peu, il ne redémarre plus, j'ai toujours le dossier avec le point d'interrogation qui clignote. 

Je l'ai fait testé par un ami qui m'a donné un message d'erreur : 2stf/1/4:

Quelqu'un saurait-il interpréter ce message et me dire de quel type de panne il s'agit, SVP ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2006)

* probleme de reconnaissance de volume ( le point ? indique que le systeme ne voit pas de disque sur lequel demarrer)


**l'erreur indique......probleme de disque dur 

Lequel je sais pas
Par contre ca expliquerait tes ennuis en cascades

et si d'autres tests plus pointus ( voir FAQ) marchent pas ca exigera  peut etre de le remplacer ou au moins examiner par un réparateur


----------



## scruccone (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir!!!

Alors après un silence radio pluôt long, comme à mon habitude, je profite de ce post pour lancer un bon gros coup de gueule!!!

Yasbou, peut être te reconnaitras-tu dans ce problème que je vais exposer... Petite question d'ailleurs, de quand date ton iBook???

Voici donc mon coup de gueule...

Il y a quelques mois, je rencontre les mêmes problèmes que Yasbou... Le portable reconnait le DD une fois sur deux, je suis obligé de le laisser éteint quelques heures avant de pouvoir le rallumer et le laisser trouver le chemin de l'OS...

Lorsqu'il daigne s'allumer, il marche pendant 5 à 10 minutes, puis freeze énorme, et obligé de forcer le reboot... Le reste du temps, il me présente une joli icône du finder et le point d'interrogation... Petit tour sur le site du support d'Apple... Essai des différentes solutions proposées sur le site, PRAM etc...

Le souci vient donc du DD... Avec le DVD d'install, le DD n'apparait pas du tout...

1. J'appelle Apple, ils me demandent d'effectuer quelques opérations, pour la plupart déjà faites... Mais également de tenter un démarrage extensions désactivées... Rien n'y fait... Après une galère monstrueuse pour sauvegarder toutes mes données sur un DD externe, forcément puisque l'iBook boote une fois sur deux, et que lorsqu'il boot, il marche pendant 5 minutes... Puis, on me conseille chez Apple un Archive/Install... Ce que je fais... Puis, comme le problème persiste, on me conseille de tout réinstaller... Woaw, chez Apple, on a plein de bon conseil pour qui a du temps à perdre!!!

2. J'apporte l'iBook dans un Apple Center agréé... Il reconnaissent effectivement un problème de DD... Ils en commandent un chez Apple, l'installent et me le rendent deux semaines plus tard... Là, j'ai envie de dire Woaw!!! Quelle rapidité... (De l'ironie??? Où ça???) Le jour où je le reçois, je l'allume et OH SURPRISE!!! Le même point d'interrogation!!!

3. J'appelle Apple, et je hausse un peu le ton... Juste un peu parce que quand même j'aime bien Apple... Mais ça commence tout juste à me gonfler... Je leur signifie mon souhait de leur envoyer le portable... Chose dite chose faite... Le surledemain, petite boite pas UPS... Je suis tout ça sur internet...
Je reçois l'iBook par DHL, je l'allume et OH SURPRISE!!! (où ai-je bien pu voir ce OH SURPRISE!!! Mais oui, juste 4 lignes au-dessus!!!), OH SURPRISE!!! donc, même problème!!!

4. Juste avant d'appeler Apple, je m'aperçois que j'ai un message du service client d'Apple... Bonjour Monsieur, nous vous notifions que nous avons réparé votre ordinateur... Nous avons remplacé le disque dur!!! Et non, ce n'est pas une blague...
Je rappelle donc Apple, je gueule pas trop, mais j'explique juste une nouvelle fois que c'est plutôt énervant, que l'iBook à moins d'un an, que je ne peux plus bosser, que c'est inadmissible etc... Je précise surtout que c'est une honte de renvoyer une machine dite "réparée" sans même tester la machine après "réparation".... Acquiescements chez Apple...

Nouvelle boite d'UPS... Voilà, j'en suis là, selon Apple, l'iBook est réparé, ils sont incapables de me préciser ce qui a été fait et sur le site internet d'Apple, le dossier est fermé... Pour finir en beauté, le numéro fourni par Apple pour le retour de l'ordi est inconnu des services de DHL... J'ai appelé Apple, selon eux, comme c'était les fêtes, il y a un temps avant actualisation sur le site de DHL, d'autant que l'unité a été envoyée le 30 déc. ... J'appelle DHL mais c'est étonnant me disent-ils, car les numéros sont réactualisés, y compris le 31 au soir!!! Et chose surprenante, je serai plus à même de croire DHL... Au vu des mésaventures précédentes!!!

Voilà où j'en suis actuellement, j'aurai voulu connaitre l'épilogue de mon histoire avant de vous en faire part mais je m'aperçois que Yasbou a un problème similaire, alors je vous en fait part, en espérant qu'il ne connaisse pas les mêmes déboires!!!

Bien que switcheur relativement récent, et bon prêcheur de la marque à la pomme, cette mésaventure met le hola de manière sévère...

Pour un iBook, de moins d'un an, donc toujours sous garantie, je me demande comment ce sera lorsque la garantie passera sous l'Applecare...

Merci donc Apple, ça fait plaisir... Pour info, j'ai voté pour l'enquête que MacGé propose cette fois-ci, à vous de deviner ce que j'ai voté...

Scruccone...
Pace e salute... 
et pour Apple : Ha da corre u sangue!!!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Janvier 2006)

Mince, je suis vraiment désolé pour vous... Mon coloc a un problème de carte graphique sur un iBook G4 vieux de six mois, l'écran devient mauve et donne l'impression de vibrer. Je reconnais que toute machine est faillible, je reconnais qu'Apple fait du très bon boulot, mais ce genre de mésaventure a l'air de se produire de plus en plus souvent ! L'effet baisse de prix ?


----------



## yasbou (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'abord merci à Pascalformac pour l'info, je vais le faire examiner par un ami qui travaille en sav et vous tiendrai au courant.

Scruccone, mon Ibook n'est pas très vieux date d'acquisition le 29/10/04 soit il y a 14 mois à peine. Il n'est plus sous garantie et je n'ai pas souscrit l'Applecare ; en même temps, quand je lis ton récit, je n'ai pas trop de regrets...
En revanche, moi je n'ai rien sauvegardé car je n'ai pas su identifier le pb assez tot, donc je risque de tout perdre... Comme je l'ai dit précédement, je le fais examiner dans la semaine et reviens vers vous dès que possible.

Bonne nuit


----------



## scruccone (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!!!

A tous ceux qui ont pris le temps de lire mon petit coup de gueule, sachez que j'ai enfin récupéré mon iBook... J'ai tout réinstallé nickel car tenez vous bien, il marche!!! Woaw... La classe... 

Tout va bien donc, Apple a donc finalement changé la carte mère, et une nouvelle fois le disque dur... Trois fois en un rien de temps... Peut être auraient ils pu économiser des disques durs en commencant par voir du côté de la carte mère... De ce fait, j'aurai aussi pu gagner un temps précieux...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis assez content, mais moins enthousiaste en ce qui concerne le support technique... J'espère que ce sont des problèmes dus aux fêtes...

voilà, en tous cas, me revoilà...

Ciao ciao!

Scruccone...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, moi je n'ai rien sauvegardé car je n'ai pas su identifier le pb assez tot, donc je risque de tout perdre... Comme je l'ai dit précédement, je le fais examiner dans la semaine et reviens vers vous dès que possible.
> 
> Bonne nuit



Si tu le fais examiner par un bon copain 
demande lui de prevoir un disque dur externe au moment de l'examen 
 afin de faire une sauvegarde
j'ai un pote réparateur Mac et face à ce genre de problème et si on le lui demande il le fait 
tous n'ont pas ce reflexe sympa
ca te coute rien de demander


----------



## yasbou (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Me revoilà avec des nouvelles fraiches. 

J'ai fait examiner mon IBOOK par un technicien qui a démarrer mon Mac du 1er coup !!! Je précise, au démarrage, le point d'interrogation était tjs présent mais lorsqu'il a inséré le disc d'instal 1, il a démarré sur le disc dur. Il m'a donc parlé d'un pb de FAT (ou FAD). Il me conseille donc de sauvegarder mes données sur un disc dur externe avec firewire et d'essayer de restaurer mon disc dur via le CD d'instal. 

Il m'a fallu près de 2 heures pour que mon Mac démarre sur le disc dur et 10 minutes pour sauver mes données. En revanche, impossible de restaurer le disc, l'ordi ne détecte plus mon disc dur interne. Après quoi, ne sachant plus quoi faire, j'apl un autre copain qui est trsè équipé en matériel apple qui me file un tuyau : appuyer sur la touche ALT au démarrage jusqu'à l'apparition de la montre. Ensuite y'a plus qu'a selectionner mon disc et lancer le démarrage. Je m'exécute et miracle, ça marche alors sur les conseils de ce meme ami j'efface mon disc dur interne et je réinstalle Mac OC X. 

Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'à la phase de redémarrage qui a planté. Donc je redémarre en appuyant sur ALT et là pas de disc dur en vue (je commence donc à me dire que cette méthode n'est pas fiable à 100 %). Après plusieurs tentatives, il fini pas détecter le disc dur interne et je fini alors l'instal de MAc OS X. Après ça, mon premier réflexe est de vérifier si le système trouve le disc dur externe, je le connecte via USB et rien. ALors j'essaie avec firewire et là, il est bien là avec tous mes dossiers (mission accomplie, enfin presque).

Depuis toutes ces manipulations, mon IBOOK démarre uniquement en appuyant sur ALT au démarrage et le démarrage n'est pas tjs effectif. Quand il est en amrche, il ne reconnait plus le disc dur externe : via USB, le disc est alimenté mais pas reconnu, via FIREWIRE, il n'est pas alimenté donc pas reconnu.

Enfin, merci de m'avoir lue jusqu'au bout et merci pour vos retours et eventuels tuyaux.


----------



## lamidenis (16 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, merci de m'avoir lue jusqu'au bout et merci pour vos retours et eventuels tuyaux.



Salut ! 
Une histoire effrayante, et encore plus alors que je dois recevoir mon ibook prochainement...
Faisais-tu une utilisation intensive de ton ibook ? Combien d'heures par jour ou par semaine ? (C'est juste pour savoir merci)


----------



## yasbou (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut lamidenis,

C'est assez difficile à déterminer, je l'ai depuis un peu plus d'un an, j'étais au chômage pendant longtemps et je l'allumais ts les jours plusieurs heures par jours je dirais 4 heures minimum sans compter la mise en veille.

Voilà pour l'info, et me permets de te donner un conseil (j'ai lu bcp de témoignages sur les IBOOK en panne) équipe toi d'un disc dur externe et sauve tes données régulièrement, et si ce n'est déjà fait, souscrit l'applecare.


----------



## lamidenis (16 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> Salut lamidenis,
> 
> C'est assez difficile à déterminer, je l'ai depuis un peu plus d'un an, j'étais au chômage pendant longtemps et je l'allumais ts les jours plusieurs heures par jours je dirais 4 heures minimum sans compter la mise en veille.
> 
> Voilà pour l'info, et me permets de te donner un conseil (j'ai lu bcp de témoignages sur les IBOOK en panne) équipe toi d'un disc dur externe et sauve tes données régulièrement, et si ce n'est déjà fait, souscrit l'applecare.



Salut Yasbou,
OK pour le DD externe mais l'apple care... c'est trop cher ! 
Mais il me semble qu'on peut y souscrire au cours de la 1ère année, non ? Si j'économise... 
A+


----------



## lamidenis (16 Janvier 2006)

Ah au fait, avec ton utilisation, as-tu eu besoin de changer ta batterie ? Ou est-elle toujours en forme ?


----------



## yasbou (16 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut Yasbou,
> OK pour le DD externe mais l'apple care... c'est trop cher !
> Mais il me semble qu'on peut y souscrire au cours de la 1ère année, non ? Si j'économise...
> A+


 
Oui c cher, et oui tu peux souscrire dans l'année qui suit l'achat du produit ce qui te permets d'économiser. Moi, c ce que je voulais faire te j'ai completement zappé le truc....


----------



## yasbou (16 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait, avec ton utilisation, as-tu eu besoin de changer ta batterie ? Ou est-elle toujours en forme ?


 
Non, j'ai tjs la batterie d'origine. Je l'ai utilisée en alternance avec l'alimentation sur secteur, donc elle tient tjs la route.

si autres questions, n'hésite pas


----------



## lamidenis (16 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> si autres questions, n'hésite pas



Merci c'est gentil de ta part. :love: 
Au fait, essaie de te trouver un avatar sur le site : ça sert pas à grand chose mais c'est plus sympa !


----------



## yasbou (16 Janvier 2006)

c fait


----------



## yasbou (18 Janvier 2006)

Il semblerait que je doive changer le DD interne de ma machine. Initialement, il est de 60 Go. Pensez-vous que je peux en installer un de 80Go ? Pensez-vous que je devrais par la meme occasion changer la carte mère ? Si oui, quel est le modèle que je dois acheter ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que je doive changer le DD interne de ma machine. Initialement, il est de 60 Go. Pensez-vous que je peux en installer un de 80Go ? Pensez-vous que je devrais par la meme occasion changer la carte mère ? Si oui, quel est le modèle que je dois acheter ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



J'ai changé mon disque dur au profit d'un Toshiba de 80 Go, 5400 tr/mn, 16 Mo de cache. Mais à ce que j'ai pu lire ici, les  Toshiba ne sont pas les plus réputés. Il avait au moins le mérite de ne pas être (très) coûteux (99¤).


----------



## yasbou (19 Janvier 2006)

Merci jugnin pour l'info.

Y aurait il d'autres âmes généreuses qui pourraient répondre à ma question ?


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

yasbou a dit:
			
		

> Merci jugnin pour l'info.
> 
> Y aurait il d'autres âmes généreuses qui pourraient répondre à ma question ?


Ben laquelle?Tu en a posé pas mal depuis le début


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Ben laquelle?Tu en a posé pas mal depuis le début



Y veut connaître le disque dur incontournable, le plus tendance, à mettre dans ordi je crois.


----------



## yasbou (19 Janvier 2006)

il est vrai, tu as raison  

c parce que je suis depuis qq semaines maintenant complètement obsédée par mon ordi et j'avoue avoir envie de régler le pb un bonne fois pour toute... 

donc je voulais juste savoir s'il on recommandait un type de dd interne particulier pour les ibook et surtout si le fait d'augmenter le volume (de 60 à 80 Go) exposait à des risques.

voilà, j'espère avoir été plus claire et vous remercie par avance de vos réponses


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Y veut connaître le disque dur incontournable, le plus tendance, à mettre dans ordi je crois.


Ha..Ben je ne sais pas alors.Mais je crois que beaucoup de sujet évoque déja cela non?


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Pour les risques je pense pas, moi je suis passé de 40 à 80. Mais oublie par de prendre un 2,5'', autrement ça va avoir du mal à rentrer.


----------



## yasbou (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Pour les risques je pense pas, moi je suis passé de 40 à 80. Mais oublie par de prendre un 2,5'', autrement ça va avoir du mal à rentrer.


 
est ce que tu as ajouté de la mémoire aussi ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Ouais, une barrette de 512 dont je ne me souviens plus de la marque et qui ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème.

Sinon on parle de disque dur là ou là.


----------



## yasbou (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une barrette de 512 dont je ne me souviens plus de la marque et qui ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème.
> 
> Sinon on parle de disque dur là


 
oui, on parle de sique dur, mais je me disais que quitte à l'ouvrir, autant en faire le plus possible !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2006)

j'ai effectué cette manip sur mon powerbook, et suis enchanté:


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Ah ouais tu veux le faire toi même ? Moi j'avais raté mon coup. Sinon pour la RAM, y'a pas besoin de l'ouvrir à proprement parler, faut juste dévisser la plaque qui supporte la carte Airport, sous le clavier.


----------



## yasbou (19 Janvier 2006)

je tiens trop à mon ordi pour lui infliger une telle opération. non, ce n'est pas moi qui le feras mais qq qui sait déjà faire qui ne m'a pas conseillé pour les pièce à acheter.


----------

